# Known when your female member has left the country



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/aug/04/keeping-tags-text-women-saudi

Wow.. just wow... there is an app for that.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/aug/04/keeping-tags-text-women-saudi
> 
> Wow.. just wow... there is an app for that.


"'In Saudi Arabia, _technology brings more restrictions and misery_ (how ironic!). They use it to have more control over people's lives, especially women.'"

- that's really sad...  bah!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Maybe some outside the country coder could make an app for men to even up the odds. I'm sure no one inside the country would make that without buying some Second Chance kit first.


----------

